# 93015



## sdymond (May 14, 2010)

Is there any reason why this newly bundled code cannot be used in a hospital inpatient or outpatient setting?  We are a hospital and have contracted with a cardiologist to be present and read these stress tests.  We are following the same model we have for ECG reads.  The bundled code is billed and collected by the hospital, then the cardiologist is paid a set rate per read.  We have had conflicting information regarding whether this code 93015 can be billed and collected by the hospital.
Thanks for your help!


----------



## dlb_2000 (May 18, 2010)

You would want to use 93017 which would be the tech portion.


----------

